# Sick Gourami Help?



## mustangcrazy (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a 40 gallon tank for about 10 years, and have had the same fish for about three years with no problems. I have two gourami's, one silver dollar, 2 small catfish looking (these both died one in the last week), i immediately removed the dead fish. The other fish seemed to be fine, about three days ago i noticed one of my Gourami laying at the bottom of the tank i looked closely and noticed it was still breathing? The stomach is bulged a little. I am wondering if it's pregnant or sick? 
Please help! 
Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Since gouramis don't get pregnant, I'd say it was sick.

For all this to suddenly happen in so short a time, though, means that there is obviously something very wrong.

What changed lately?


----------

